# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Eurespal - opinie

## AniaK.

ODRADZAM!!!

Jestem przeziębiona i biorę Eurespal, już po drugiej dawce mam skutki uboczne tj.  senność, dziwne zawroty głowy, szybsze bicie serca, lekkie stany lękowe.

Postanowiłam odstawić i nie polecam innym.

----------


## focus9

U mojego syna syrop Eurespal zawsze się sprawdzał, bez skutków ubocznych.
A może przyjmujesz jeszcze jakieś inne leki?

----------


## Kamil

Niesmaczny i drogi syrop wywoływał u mnie dziwne bolesne kłucia w klatce piersiowej. Czasem były to jakieś szumy w głowie i uczucie zmęczenia.
Ale nie u każdego pojawiają się takie skutki uboczne, niektórym pomaga i mają o tym leku dobrą opinię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczne od mojej mamy, która dostała eurespal i brała przez 3 dni. Po raz pierwszy w życiu mówila o bardzo uciązliwym bólu głowy, o kołataniu w klatce piersiowej i ogólnym rozbiciu. Po trzech dniach przyjmowania leku, odstawiła go i od razu objawy ustapiły. Ja również źle toleruję ten lek i mam podobne objawy. Bardzo silne, uciązliwe bóle glowy, bóle mięśni, kołatanie w klatce piersiowej, podwyzszone ciśnienie. Dziwi mnie, ze czytam o tym leku na innych forach tak wiele podobnych opinii, a lek nadal jest tak chętnie przepisywany pacjentom...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam uciążliwy kaszel i lekkie zapalenie krtani. Lekarz przepisał mi Eurespal. Zazywałam ten lek przez jeden dzień ( 3 tabl.) i rano wzięłam jeszcze jedną. Po tych 4 tabl. oprócz męczącego kaszlu doszły do tego takie problemy jak- nie moglam wejsc po schodach, miałam zadyszke, cieżko mi było oddychac, poza tym chodziłam jak naćpana, obijałam sie o ściany po domu. Zawroty głowy, sennosc, ból mięśni. Odstawiłam lek i juz na wieczór czułam się dobrze. Nie polecam tego świństwa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u nas eurespal się sprawdzał, teraz w razie potrzeby korzystamy z pulneo-to samo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Eurespal nie jest antybiotykiem i jest bardzo drogi jak na taki lek 30 zl.Lekarz przepisal mi ten lek  nie wiedzac o jego skutkach ubocznych.Czulam sie po nim okropnie,serce potwornie bilo,mialam zawroty glowy,mdlosci,bole glowy i stawow.Przez te wszystkie objawy, w nocy znalazlam sie na pogotowiu,bojuz bylam w krytycznym stanie.Od pielegniarki dowiedzialam sie,ze ten lek ma takie skutki uboczne i ze musze go odstawic.Lekarka nie wiedziala o tych skutkach,czy poprostu celowo udawala,ze nie wie?Wydalam pieniadze na eurespal,a teraz musze wydac pieniadze na antybiotyk,no i oczywiscie nie potrzebnie trulam sie eurespalem.Czy dalej jest tak jak kiedys ,ze lekarze dostaja jakies prezenty za wypisywanie drogich,nieskutecznych lekarstw?Co sie dzieje w tym kraju?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś dostałam receptę ten lek, a chyba Bozia nade mną czuwała. W torebce nie było portmonetki. Nie wykupiłam tych tabletek. Nie wiem ile tam się ich mieści ale 30.- na wyrzucenie byłoby by bez sensu. Ja teraz mam duszności to co by było po leku? Dobrze że zajrzałam na to forum. Dzięki internetowi można wiele się dowiedzieć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ten lek jest w sprzedaży to ekstazy powinny być legalne. 
Mężczyzna 30 lat, 85 kg wagi.
Lek dostałem na stan zapalny górnych dróg oddechowych.
Po 2 dniach i 6 tabletkach czułem się jak by świat się zatrzymał. Całkowite otumanienie, spowolnione reakcje, obojętność jakby uczucia całkowicie mnie opuściły. Podwyższone ciśnienie i bicie serca.  W nocy koszmarne sny. 
Odstawiłem lek po 12 godzinach jest już w miarę normalnie. 

W żadnym wypadku nie przyjmujcie tego leku. Antybiotyk przy nim to jak landrynki. 

Lekarze którzy jego wypisują mają układ z firmą która oferuje im wysokie wynagrodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

również brałam eurespal, zaczelam w srode jedną tabletką no i czwartek 3 razy dziennie- nic mi się nie działo, w piątek tak samo tez nic, w sobotę zaczęło mi się lekko kołować w głowie ale nie wiedzialam ze od tego leku, w niedziele już  miałam kołatanie serca, zawroty głowy słabi mi było  ciśnienie miałam słabe a tętno 122. W poniedziałek wziełam rano ten lek poszłam spać i jak wstałam to już była masakra, ciśnienie mialam 98/65 tętno 139 poszłam do przychodni z przychodni przewieźli mnie do szpitala i jak wrociłam to dopiero poczytałam o tym leku, NIE POLECAM  NIC MI SIE NIE POPRAWIŁO A TYLKO ZASZKODZIŁO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam tydzień temu receptę ale, wykupywałam inne leki i nie starczyło mi gotówki na ten Eurespal.
Zawsze przed kupnem leku czytam forum  i teraz sie poważnie zastanawiam nad kupnem leku?
Mam powiekszony wezeł chłonny i mnie boli, Pani laryngolog przepislała mi Eurespal .
Chyba nie kupie poczekam do USG i zmienie laryngologa.
Tym bardziej że leczę sie na depresje, i przyjmuje silne leki , wiec jak bym jeszce wzieła to świństwo to kto wie co by sie stało....?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myslalam, ze przyczyna moich dolegliwosci jest cos innego, ale po przeczytaniu tych opini jestem pewna, ze eurespal to wywolal. 
Juz po zazyciu czwartej tabletki kiedy wstalam w nocy zeby napic sie wody nie bylam w stanie normalnie isc. Szlam zygzakiem, nagle ogarnelo mnie otumanienie i swiat zaczal robic sie bialy. Czulam, ze zemdleje, do tego pojawily sie ostre nudnosci, a na koncu rece zdretwialy mi do tego stopnia, ze nie moglam isc podniesc!! Najwyrazniej to swinstwo wplywa mocno na uklad krwionosny i mozna sobie zrobic nim krzywde, nie polecam, a jezeli jest tyle przypadkow takich objawow to i producent powinien sie o tym dowiedziec.

----------


## Tomek 13

Witam. 
Mam 31 lat i 90 kg i dałem rade zjeść około 15 tabletek zanim zorientowałem się że nudności ,otumanienie, zawroty głowy ,przyśpieszone bicie serca wywołują właśnie te tabletki. Bałem się wyjść z domu w obawie że zemdleje albo nie dam rady przejść przez przejście dla pieszych. Dobrze zapamiętałem nazwę eurespal bo następnym razem od razu powiem lekarce o skutkach ubocznych i nie wezmę takiej recepty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kto ten lek (jesli tak to coś mozna nazwać wprowadził w życie ) o mały włos a było by ze mną bardzo zle ... miałam po nim zawroty glowy, wymioty ostra biegunke w dodatku pieklo mnie cialo od srodka ... byłam blada ..... nie plecam
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! malo tego przez ten lek musiałam chodzic do psychoatruy bo dostałam nerwice od tego leku.... lecze sie juz rok biore kolejne leki przez to świństwo EURESPAL!!!!!!!!!!! to zabija czlowiekowi radosc zycia i nawet o maly wlos zycie !!!!!!!!!!! ludzie zrobcie cos z tym lekeim wycofajcie to swinstwo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich zainteresowanych,
Również miałam swoją przygodę z tym lekiem - jeśli w ogóle można go tak nazwać. Eurespal zaczęłam zażywać wcześnie jak tylko poczułam że mam wydzieline w oskrzelach i poszłam do lekarza żeby coś mi przepisał - eurespal. Wieczorem tego dnia wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę. U lekarza nie chciałam brać L4 ponieważ czułam się dobrze i chciałam tylko coś na odkrztuszanie. No i stało się. Następnego dnia, wstałam mega zmęczona ale nie wiedząc nic o tym leku i jego negatywnym działaniu, wziełam kolejną tabletkę. Po paru godzinach musiałam już iść do lekarza po zwolnieni bo nie dawałam rady - myśląc że to choroba sie nasila. Natomiast lekarz nie powiedział mi nic o tych skutkach, że to przez ten lek sie tak mogę czuć i powinnam go odstawić i przepisał antybiotyk i dał L4. Stwierdziłam ż nie będę brała dodatkowych leków wiec sama sobie go odstawiłam. Zaczęłam sie już czuć lepiej tego dnia, ale wieczorem coś mnie podkusiło aby go - eurespal wziąć ponownie - no i stało sie. Wytrzymałam do godziny 15 następnego dnia i zadzwoniłam do swojego znajomego lekarza. Ten powiedział jednogłośni ODSTAW TEN EURESPAL !!!! i tak zrobiłam. Po paru godzinach poczułam ulgę, zawroty głowy, bóle mięśni i ogólne straszne samopoczucie zniknęło. 
Ja już sama nie wiem, jakich lekarzy my mamy i co oni nam przepisują.... Ten poziom jest żenujący  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch tabletkach tego leku rozbolał mnie brzuch. Kaszel sie zmniejszył, ale i tak musialam wziąc antybiotyk. natępnego dnia koszmarne samopoczucie i zjazd nastroju zupełnie bez powodu. Jedynym powodem był eurespal. Po kilkunatu godzinach mi odpuściło.
zaczynam sie zastanawiac czy lekarz ma z tego kase, bo już drugi raz mi przepisał eurespal i drugi raz skończyło sie na braniu antybiotyku.
Nigdy wiecej tego nie wezme!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dziewięciu tabletkach tego leku wylądowałem u lekarza z ciśnieniem 200/90 i tętnem ponad 100.Nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już po 1 tabletce czułam się sennie i byłam otumaniona, ale nie było to aż takie uciążliwe, gdyby nie to, ze na drugi dzień nie mogłam się podnieść z łóżka! Spalam 10 godzin i nadal nie mogłam wstać! Po kolejne tabletce kolatanie serca, dziwne duszności, zawroty głowy, po kolejnych dawkach wszystko się nasililo. Odstawiam i już wiecej nie wezmę. Trucizna! Nie kupujcie tego! 30zl za problemy ze zdrowiem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 7 tabletek. Już po dwóch pierwszych nie mogłam rano się obudzić i wstać z łóżka. Byłam zbyt słaba, żeby przejść do kuchni i zrobić sobie śniadanie. Niestety nie wiedziałam, że przyczyną jest Eurespal i dalej przyjmowałam leki. Mam silną biegunkę, ciągłe zawroty głowy i kołatanie serca. Mam nadzieję, że to co napisali inni o ustąpieniu działań niepożądanych jest prawdą i jutro będę czuć się lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

okropny lek mam 17 lat i czuje się okropnie a brałam 2 tabletki dziennie ! Dziadostwo ! miałam podobne objawy jak inni normalnie myślałam że umieram ! tylko idioci to przepisują!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję komentującym za to, że zechcieli się podzielić, mam problemy z sercem i inne niedomagania, jeżeli ten lek ma takie działanie uboczne ! to się przemogę i zrobię syrop z cebuli z miodem  lekarz , który przepisał mi eurespal zachowywał się i wyglądał ja hucuł !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gorączkuję, mam lekki katar  i dodam, że  karmię piersią a mimo to lekarka przepisała mi Eurespal. Jestem pod wpływem 4 tabletki tego leku i więcej nie wezmę, jestem otumaniona, kręci mi się w głowie, nie mam siły nawet podnieść dziecka, jestem senna ale nie mogę zasnąć bo jak tylko wzięłam lek to nos mam zatkany a niby miał mi pomóc w oddychaniu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym wszystkim odradzić stosowanie leku Eurospal po jego zażyciu miałam podobne objawy do powyższych. Niestety po 4 dniach regularnego stosowania leku  zgłosiłam się na pogotowie z silnymi bólami klatki piersiowej i otumanieniem  ,zostałam skierowana na do szpitala ,gdzie okazała się ,że mam nie regularną akcję serca oraz zbyt wysokie tętno ,żebym mogła normalnie funkcjonować w szpitalu spędziłam 6 dni po wypłukaniu leku i ustabilizowaniu akcji serca zostałam wypisana z szpitala. Konsekwencje mogą być coraz większe wraz z kolejnymi dniami przyjmowania leku ,więc chciałabym wszystkich ostrzec przed jego stosowaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Od wczoraj przyjmuję jedynie lek eurespal (4 tabletki). Dziś rano odczuwałam kołatanie serca, zaburzenie koncentracji-uczucie jakbym była pod wpływem alkoholu, momentami zawroty głowy, pulsowanie w okolicach zatok , trudności w oddychaniu(ciężkość klatki piersiowej). Możliwe, że lek pomaga na kaszel ale uciążliwość skutków ubocznych zniechęca do zażywania leku zgodnie z przepisem lekarza. Nie wiem czy lek bardziej poprawia czy pogarsza mój stan zdrowia. Cena leku-43,30 zł-drogo!! Pieniądze dosłownie wyrzucone. Jestem pewna, że leku nie przyjmę do końca.

----------


## robert325

Właśnie trafiłem na to forum z powodu dolegliwości, jakich doznałem. Od kilku dni jestem przeziębiony ale nie jakoś mocno. Ponieważ trzeciego dnia ustąpiły objawy ogólnego rozbicia, bóle mięśni i stawów ale zaczęły się problemy z gardłem i męczącym kaszlem postanowiłem zajrzeć do apteczki i znalazłem eurespal, który rok wcześniej zażywałem z okazji zapalenia gardła. Poczytałem ulotkę i mówię sobie "to idealny lek dla mnie". Zażyłem 3 tabletki wczoraj i dzisiaj dwie. Ponieważ czułem się dobrze, pojechaliśmy z rodziną do teściów. I wtedy zaczęło się ze mną dziać coś dziwnego: otępienie, uczucie zimna, lęk, coś jakby zawroty głowy i taki jakby ucisk zatokowy. Gdy wracaliśmy do domu ledwo wszedłem na 3 piętro, dostałem zadyszki i wpadłem w panikę, że się zaraz uduszę. Dzięki wejściu na to forum wiem już, że Eurespal to nie żarty. Ale z drugiej strony chciałbym powiedzieć, że ten lek naprawdę pomaga tylko nie ludziom, którzy są lekko przeziębieni i aktywni. To jest lek dla osób, które naprawdę się duszą wskutek ciężkiej choroby - ja zasadniczo nigdy do lekarza nie chodzę, poszedłem rok temu bo było ze mną naprawdę źle i eurespal wspólnie z antybiotykiem postawił mnie na nogi. Ale wtedy nie mogłem poczuć skutków ubocznych eurespalu ponieważ leżałem w łóżku półprzytomny z gorączki. To jest lek dla ludzi, którzy nie wstają z łóżka tylko "grzecznie" chorują i nie są aktywni w tym czasie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## duzy wacek

Nie wiem co wy wszyscy oprócz Eurespal-u jeszcze braliście – ja brałem to lekarstwo łącznie z lekami na serce  (po stanie przedzawałowym i po założeniu stentów). Lekarstwo brałem przez 3 miesiące z miesięczną przerwą. Brałem 2  razy dziennie po jednej tabletce rano i wieczorem, i nie miałem żadnych skutków ubocznych, jedyną wadą tego lekarstwa było to że nie było one zbyt tanie. Ja facet przed 60, 182 cm wzrostu i 105kg wagi. Lekarstwo zapisano mi w szpitalu.
Moje zdanie na temat tego lekarstwa i tych wpisów jest takie że – albo większość narzekających na to lekarstwo miała pecha bo to lekarstwo tak jak każde inne może niektórym osoba nie służyć, albo większość z was nie powiedziała lekarzowi co za inne lekarstwa bierze i nastąpiła zwykła interakcje leków.
I jeszcze coś to co wam pomogło rok temu nie musi wcale pomóc dzisiaj to raz a dwa to co pomogło i było dobre dla Gożdzikowej Wam może nie służyć

----------


## chmurcia0666

lekarz przepisał mojemu chłopakowi ten lek co mu sie działo... chodził otumaniony osłabiony zawroty głowy potem oczywiście wymiotowanie cos okropnego!!!!

----------


## max51

od dwóch dni praktycznie nie spałem  co kilka minut budził mnie duszący  kaszel  normalnie żyć się nie  chce  trzeciej nocy bym nie przetrzymał  pojechałem do lekarza osłuchowo ok  ,diagnoza  coś w rodzaju astmy ,alergii no ale to nie jego działka zostałem wysłany do pulmonologa, na teraz zapisał mi eurespal   spożyłem jeden no i nawet dwie godziny pospałem  ale wasze opinie mnie porażają szczególnie że pracuje jako kierowca  ,bedę brał 1 tabletkę tylko wieczorem to może mnie nie przymulą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja Pani doktor przepisała mi Eurespal na długotrwały kaszel. Już po pierwszej tabletce miałam jakieś dziwne objawy. Zachciało mi się spać. Na dywanie zasnęłam, nie mogli mnie dobudzić. Nie miałam siły. Z dnia na dzień coraz gorzej. Stany lękowe, kołatanie serca, podwyższone tętno (110, kiedy siedziałam sobie spokojnie na ławce), zawroty głowy, niewyspanie, niesamowita senność, zaburzenia równowagi, brak siły nawet na odsłonięcie żaluzji, zahamowana miesiączka, mdłości... Dzisiaj zapomniałam o dawce przy obiedzie. Pod wieczór dobrze się czułam, tętno się obniżyło, w zasadzie wszystko ok. Kilka minut temu wzięłam dawkę i już czuję nawrót skutków ubocznych. Tętno rośnie i zaczyna mi się kręcić w głowie, znowu jakaś rozbita jestem. Nigdy więcej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz przepisał mi Eurespal na przeziębienie. Czułam się koszmarnie. Mam zwykle niskie cisnienie, po tym leku wzrosło mi do 160. Podwyższone tętno, bezsenność. Nigdy więcej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od urodzenia mam astmę. Na co dzień przyjmuję leki przeciwzapalne i długo działające betamimetyki (rozkurczające oskrzela). W swoim życiu byłam u kilku lekarzy i za każdym razem, nawet na lekkie przeziębienie, dostawałam antybiotyki. Dopiero mój aktualny lekarz rodzinny znalazł sposób na sprawne przywracanie mnie do stanu używalności. Zaznaczę jeszcze, że przy każdym przeziębieniu mam stany skurczowe oskrzeli, spore problemy z odkrztuszaniem i czuję się fatalnie. Okazuje się, że w moim wypadku przyjmowanie samych tylko leków wykrztuśnych nie daje zbyt dużego efektu. Za to w połączeniu z eurespalem - efekt jest zaskakująco dobry. Nie zauważyłam u siebie żadnych efektów ubocznych działania tego leku, a wręcz przeciwnie - duszności mijają, czuję się mniej "opuchnięta od wewnątrz" i odkrztuszam bez żadnych problemów. Może to typowo osobnicze i jestem jakimś ewenementem, ale nie przekreślałabym tego specyfiku aż tak drastycznie. Poza tym warto też wziąć poprawkę na to, że jeśli ktoś nie miał żadnych nieprzyjemności przy braniu eurespalu, to zapewne nie szukał o nim informacji w Internecie i nie trafił na forum, gdzie mógł wyrazić swoje niezadowolenie, tylko radośnie dokończył leczenie i zapomniał nawet nazwy przyjmowanego syropu/tabletek, więc jego opinii tu nie przeczytacie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
strasznie żałuję, że dopiero teraz weszłam na to Forum...Bo wydałam 32 zł na marne. Po tych tabletkach czuję się koszmarnie, już po pierwszej tabletce wczoraj miałam zawroty głowy i czuje sie jakbym była naćpana :Frown:  Juz nie wezme żadnej tabletki...Zdecydowanie odradzam !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zgadzam się

Witam,
Eurespal został mi przepisany na zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych w dawce 3x1 tabletka. Pani Doktor pytała się czy wcześniej zażywałam ten lek, odpowiedziałam twierdząco, bo rzeczywiście kiedyś kilkanaście lat temu Eurespal nie powodował skutków ubocznych. Jednak Pani Doktor nie uświadomiła mnie, co może się ewentualnie dziać;(
Byłam twarda i zażywałam lek 2 dni, a trzeciego dnia skończyłam na jednej tabletce. Miałam silne kołatanie serca, okropne  bóle głowy , nie ustępujące po przespaniu nocy, nawet niewielkie stany lękowe i ogólne rozbicie;( Nigdy wcześniej nie miewałam takich objawów, więc zaczęłam szukać.... _Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą_- Już nigdy więcej go nie zażyję! 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lenna

Dostałam to "cudo" po raz pierwszy, generalnie zawalone oskrzela, gardło itd.. Po pierwszej tabletce przespałam cały dzień i całą noc(nie obudziłam sie ani razu aż do 7 rano od 12 mój mąż sprawdzał czy żyję..) Gdy próbowałam wstać z łóżka okazało się,że.. nie da rady. Po czwartym podejściu(byłam sama w domu) w końcu udało mi się wyczołgać z łóżka.. przez korytarz 'szłam' obijajac się o ściany, nieprzytomna, jak na haju, obraz wirował i było mi strasznie słabo. Zjadłam 'śniadanie' bo nie mogłam nic przełknąć, wzięłam kolejną tabletkę i wróciłam do łóżka.. Ból głowy taki,jakby mi ktoś walił od środka gumowym młotem.. kołatanie serca i problemy z ostrością. Obejrzenie filmu było niemożliwe, myslalam,ze wypali mi oczy. Zaczęłam czytać ulotkę i szok.. nigdy więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja 18 letnia córka mało nie zeszła po tym leku.Zaczęło się od zawrotów głowy,spadku ciśnienia ,dużego wzrostu tętna i omdleń.Od tej pory unikamy tego leku jak ognia.

----------


## ida

Witam! Tabletki Eurespal biorę od 5 dni. Lekarz przepisał mi je na zmniejszenie nieprzyjemnej wydzieliny w oskrzelach. 2-3 dni temu zaniepokoiłam się moim tętnem. Serce biło bardzo szybko, a puls czułam nawet w uszach. Byłam totalnie zdekoncentrowana. Na początku myślałam, że to tylko przejściowe, ale nie ustępowało. Udałam się więc do rodzinnego lekarza. Najpierw zmierzyłam ciśnienie - 160/80. Mam 15 lat, więc wszystkich to zszokowało, mnie najbardziej. A ponieważ szybko się denerwuję to zaczęłam się cała trząść (też dziwne, bo nigdy nie mam czegoś takiego przy stresujących sytuacjach). Przechodząc do sedna: lekarz powiedział, że może to być od Eurespalu, dlatego kazał mi go odstawić. Zobaczymy za kilka dni co to będzie, być może to wina tego leku, chociaż przyjmowałam kiedyś Eurespal w syropie i wszystko było w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za późno zajrzałam na forum i przeczytałam opinie innych bo zdążyłam zażyć już 6 tabletek.
Bardzo silny lek. Mam niesamowite zawroty głowy, czuję całodzienne zmęczenie, serce kołacze...
W głowie się nie mieści, że można tak źle czuć się po leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 10 tabletkach cisnienie 156/106, puls 119. Caly dzien ekstremalnej migreny. To skandal zeby chory czlowiek narazany byl jeszcze na takie sensacje. Czemu ten srodek nadal jest w aptekach i czemu lekarze wciaz go przepisuja??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety nadal "lekarze" dają na to recepty. już po trzeciej tabletce myślałam, że skonam na treningu. zawroty głowy, totalny spadek wydolności, ręki, nogi podnieść nie mogłam. a jedyne co mi dolegało przed rozpoczęciem "leczenia" to kaszel z odkrztuszaną wydzieliną. położyłam się spać i myślałam, że odjadę. ciśnienie mi spadło, mózg jak z waty, cerce spowalniało ... bałam się zasnąć. dziś lekarz sportowy powiedział mi, że to straszne gówno jest i że powoduje właśnie takie objawy. NIGDY WIĘCEJ

----------


## dkxx

Po przeziębieniu pojawił się u mnie kaszel z gęstą wydzieliną dlatego mając w domowej apteczce eurespal postanowiłam go zażyć, jako że kiedyś na zapalenie ucha mi pomógł w tempie ekspresowym. Niestety nic nie można powiedzieć dobrego o tym leku, nogi jak z waty, zawroty głowy,nudności, kołatanie serca , koszmary w nocy i niepokój,  bóle głowy . Odradzam zdecydowanie.

----------


## aga48

Witam miło wszystkich  , ja też stwierdzam że  ten lek jest okropny  dzis przy 3 tabletce czułam się fatalnie  duszności , kołatanie szybkie serca , i gorycz jakaś od żołądka aż nie dobrze a cokolwiek chciałam w domu zrobić odrazu słaba i duszności jak bym pokonała schody 10 piętrowego budynku  :Frown:  teraz juz ciut lepiej bo kolejnej nie zażyłam , a gorycz nadal czuje . W ogóle jestem zdziwiona tym lekiem bo gdy dzieci miałam małe często pediatra mi dawał  współczuje jeżeli to samo czuły a nie mogły zareagować
Na pewno  więcej go nie kupie

----------


## katka135

poszłam na dyżur z  zapaleniem zatok, Pan dr mi zapisał EURESPAL ,że mnie nic nie skusiło żeby przeczytać opinie ...  :Frown:  zażywałam od soboty 3 razy dziennie po 1 najpierw wydawało mi się że działa ,ale jak bardzo się myliłam ! po 3 albo i wcześniej po 2 tabletkach czułam jak by mi się mózg o czaszkę obijał , wstałam i poszłam 2 kroki myślałam że mi serce wyskoczy z klatki piersiowej ,osłabiona byłam,bolące mięśnie myślałam że mnie znowu choróbsko bierze .w 3 dobie po 8 tabletkach przez kilka sekund miałam takie otumanienie że czułam się jak warzywo zero uczuć ..nic.  zażywałam 3 dni w 4 dzień jeszcze 1 wzięłam  i zobaczyłam recenzje to prawie zawału przy tym kołataniu dostałam (sama z 4 letnim dzieckiem w domu) wieczorem  pojechałam na SOR tam dostałam kroplówkę miałam puls ponad 100,  stan podgorączkowy , stan lękowy i nerwowe samopoczucie . dziś wróciłam rano do domu po obserwacji i jest dobrze . ODRADZAM!!!! POWINNI TEN LEK WYCOFAĆ Z OBIEGU!!!!!! MASAKRA

----------


## katka135

zapomniałam.  miałam jeszcze uczucie gorzkiego smaku w ustach i w 4 dobie zaczęłam kaszleć flegma tez o gorzkim smaku , miałam wrażenie że w wydzielinie są kawałki tabletek!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Ja po 2 tabletkach nie mogę dojść do siebie.Przestrzegam przed tym dziadostwem.Jestem taka słaba że z łóżka wstać nie mam siły.Już .na pogotowie chciałam jechać.Nie polecam nikomu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch dniach zażywania eurespalu myślałam, że skonam... 
nigdy w życiu tak fatalnie się nie czułam. Totalna depresja, serce waliło jak oszalałe,  głowa pękała.. ledwo zdołałam z łóżka przedostać się do wc..  Brałem ten lek dwa razy w życiu i  zawsze takie same skutki. Ten kto wypuścił to gó**o na rynek powinien sam się tym truć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w innych krajach europejskich molekuła składająca się na Eurespal i Pulneo jest zakazana. A u nas proszę!!! PULNEO BEZ RECEPTY DLA TWOJEGO DZIECKA!!! Masakra!!! na rzęsach staję jak sobie pomyślę jakich szkód może dokonać ten syrop. Rodzice nie mają nawet pojęcia, że na własną rękę trują swoje dzieci!!! Równie dobrze w aptekach na półkach mogłyby pojawić się dopalacze bez recepty :/!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanykris

Mam 37 lat 85 kg kawal chłopa lek wciskała mi apteka jako zastępczy !
Nie dajcie się !
Nie kupujcie tego !
Te badziewie zrobiło ze mnie warzywo !
Jakim prawem jest w sprzedaży ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz przepisał mi Eurespal na kaszel. Kiedy pierwszy raz go brałam miałam dziwne zawroty głowy. Nie wiedziałam czy to za sprawą tego leku. Zażywałam go wg. zaleceń lekarza myślałam, że ten lek po prostu tak działa te zawroty głowy, że to normalne. Zakończyłam kurację tym czymś. Następnie po ok 6miesiącach znowu dopadło mnie przeziębienie i również przepisano mi eurespal, ale tym razem juz go nie dokończyłam. Zawroty głowy były nie do wytrzymania, czułam straszny ucisk głowy, głównie na skroniach i miałam dziwne mroczki przed oczami. Dodam, że zażyłam wtedy tylko raz tabletkę i na tym zakończyłąm kurację. Nigdy więcej!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani doktor przepisala mi Eusrespal w piątek, brałam do dnia dzisiejszego. Czuję się niesamowicie źle. Od wczoraj mam stany lękowe, kręci mi się w głowie do tego mam nudności i czuję jakby ciśnienie rozwalało mi czaszkę również towarzyszy mi kołatanie serca i potworna zadyszka, a poszłam tylko z przeziębieniem.
Nie polecam. Drogi i do tego zagrażający życiu i zdrowiu.

----------


## ujerry

Czytam opinie i dziwi mnie jedno.Posty na tym forum są od 2011 roku.Mamy dzisiaj rok 2014 a lekarze nadal trują nas tym lekiem.
Lobby producentów tego "leku" ma silne wpływy na ludzi którzy decydują o naszym zdrowiu i życiu.
 Post pisałem przez pół godziny bo jestem właśnie po dawce tego leku i nie mogę jeszcze normalnie funkcjonować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lek zazywam trzeci dzien i dzis z nim koncze.. od trzech dni tylko spie, nie mam nawet siły tego pisac.. jestem totalnym wrakiem czlowieka.

----------


## lukrecja.in

Zarejestrowałam się na forum specjalnie po to żeby napisać o tym leku. Początkowo myślałam, że przesadzam, że po prostu jestem tak rozłożona choróbskiem, że jakaś hipochondria mi się włączyła. Coś mnie jednak tknęło żeby poczytać opinie o leku i cóż... Rzadko chodzę do lekarza bo zazwyczaj jakoś samo się leczy, ale tym razem padałam z wykończenia.
Pierwszy szok to cena- tabletki za 40 zł.... A lekarz nawet nie spytał o to czy taka cena mi pasuje- ja z kolei nie pomyślałam bo miałam gorączkę.
No, ale nic stać mnie choć wolałabym tą kasę wydać na co innego. 
Wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę i po godzinie serce zaczęło mi bić tak mocno, że aż się wystraszyłam. Jakbym właśnie z 10 km biegu wróciła. Drżały mi ręce, drętwiały. A po kolejnej godzinie zauważyłam, że nie umiem się skupić na niczym. Po jakiejś kolejnej godzinie byłam tak wykończona, że dosłownie zasypiałam na stojąco. I ten  ból głowy . Miewam migreny więc sądziłam, że dopadła mnie, ale ten ból był inny niż zwykle- uciążliwy, ciężki ból w okolicach czoła. Rano nadal głowa bolała. 
Inne objawy jakie miałam, ale ledwo je odczułam (może dlatego, że tak krótko brałam tabletki) to zawroty głowy i nudności.
Wzięłam 4 tabletki w sumie i odstawiłam. Znam swój organizm na tyle, że szybko zorientowałam się, że to ten lek. Jestem mega zaskoczona bo zazwyczaj nie mam takich reakcji na leki...

Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że każdy kto dostanie te tabsy najpierw poczyta ten wątek....

----------


## lukrecja.in

Zarejestrowałam się na forum specjalnie po to żeby napisać o tym leku. Początkowo myślałam, że przesadzam, że po prostu jestem tak rozłożona choróbskiem, że jakaś hipochondria mi się włączyła. Coś mnie jednak tknęło żeby poczytać opinie o leku i cóż... Rzadko chodzę do lekarza bo zazwyczaj jakoś samo się leczy, ale tym razem padałam z wykończenia.
Pierwszy szok to cena- tabletki za 40 zł.... A lekarz nawet nie spytał o to czy taka cena mi pasuje- ja z kolei nie pomyślałam bo miałam gorączkę.
No, ale nic stać mnie choć wolałabym tą kasę wydać na co innego. 
Wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę i po godzinie serce zaczęło mi bić tak mocno, że aż się wystraszyłam. Jakbym właśnie z 10 km biegu wróciła. Drżały mi ręce, drętwiały. A po kolejnej godzinie zauważyłam, że nie umiem się skupić na niczym. Po jakiejś kolejnej godzinie byłam tak wykończona, że dosłownie zasypiałam na stojąco. I ten  ból głowy . Miewam migreny więc sądziłam, że dopadła mnie, ale ten ból był inny niż zwykle- uciążliwy, ciężki ból w okolicach czoła. Rano nadal głowa bolała. 
Inne objawy jakie miałam, ale ledwo je odczułam (może dlatego, że tak krótko brałam tabletki) to zawroty głowy i nudności.
Wzięłam 4 tabletki w sumie i odstawiłam. Znam swój organizm na tyle, że szybko zorientowałam się, że to ten lek. Jestem mega zaskoczona bo zazwyczaj nie mam takich reakcji na leki...

Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że każdy kto dostanie te tabsy najpierw poczyta ten wątek....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy więcej nie wezmę tego leku szkoda że dopiero teraz przeczytałam ci typ za świństwo byłam przeziębiona i kaszel dosłownie wyrwał mi klatkę piersiowa więc dostałam id lekarza te tabletki poszłai myślałam że świat sięm fi pracy i myślałam że dosłownie zasłonę. Ciśnienie ponad normę tętno ponad 200 nogi i ręce jak z.waty osłabienie i otumanienie dosłownie z płaczem z pracy się zwolniłam i pojechałam do lekarza. Odradzam ten krk bo już czuje się lepiej trochę ale nadal piszczy mi w uszach i nam uczucie gorąca dobrze że zawsze może przy sobie leki na częstoskurcz bo go mam. Odradzam ten lek bo może krzywdę wyrządzić i spowodować poważne konsekwencje zdrowotne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki! Już myślałam, ze ze mną coś sie dzieje strasznego. Pierwszej nocy po zazyciu 2 tabletek, kiedy wstałam do łazienki wszystko mi wirowało przed oczami, szłam jak pijana... potem nie mogłam wstac z łózka,  nie miałam siły chodzić, ani wstac z krzesła. Robiło mi sie czarno przed oczami i tylko sie modliłam, zeby nie zemdleć. Kiedys juz brałam ten lek i nigdy nie miałam takich objawów. Jedyna różnica to, ze teraz przyjmowałam 3 tabletki dziennie, a wczesniej tylko 2 czy 1.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
mam 38 lat, 90 kg wagi.
W środę byłem u lekarza zdiagnozowano  stan zapalny górnych dróg oddechowych, lekarz zapisał eurespal. W.. Wziąłem dwie tabletki i wieczór byl już nie przespany budziłem sie kilka krotnie z bólem glowy którego żadne tabletki nie ograniczały. od rana Znów brałem lekarstwa jak pani doktor zaleciła (3x1) z ciąglym bólem głowy wtedy już było tylko gorzej ból glowy byl niedozniesienia. Zmierzyłem ciśnienie okazało sie że mam 107/178 przy pulsie 112.
Poszedlem do lekarze a oni wezwali karetkę i do szpitala bo nie wiedzieli co jest przyczyną, na pogotowiu znalaz sie lekarz który gdy usłyszał co biore powiedział : "w europie z tego leku sie wycofauia a u nas nadal sie go wypisuje pacjentom" . Mój stan to kompletne otumanienie obojętność i niesamowity  ból głowy , którego niczym nie dało sie stłumić, wszystko przeszkadza i drażni. Naprawde nie polecam go.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję wszystkim za cenne komentarze o tym leku, o ile w ogóle można go tak nazwać....
Wczoraj zażyłam 2 tabletki Eurespal a dzisiaj od rana czułam się fatalnie: mdłości, silne osłabienie, zawroty głowy, kołatanie serca. Nie mając świadomości co było tego przyczyną zażyłam kolejne 2 tabletki. Jednak trzeciej już nie wezmę bo przeczytałam właśnie opinie na Forum i to mi uświadomiło co spowodowało tak silne osłabienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarka zapisała mi to świństwo we wtorek i od dwóch dni odmawiam własne klientki (pracuje w gabinecie kosmetycznym), bo nie jestem w stanie normalnie chodzic!!! wczoraj rano jak sie obudziłam, to myslalam ze dostane zawał serca...głowa otępiała i obolała, totalna dezorientacja, kołatanie serca, gorycz w ustach i zadyszka jak po maratonie!!!! Zdążyłam zrobic dwie klientki i resztę musiałam odmawiać, bo spałam na stojąco....dzisiaj ponownie to samo, nie byłam w stanie wstać do pracy, ale lek wzielam i weszłam na forum......... Dzięki Bogu, ze mamy takie środki masowego przekazu, dzięki ktorym mozemy podzielić sie opinia z innymi!!!!!Teraz juz wiem,ze podobnie jak WY trafiłam na lekarza, ktory wypisuje recepty na leki,ktore nie pomagają pacjentom tylko portfelom koncernów farmaceutycznych!!! Nigdy wiecej tego świństwa!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mama i ja dostałyśmy EURESPAL. Po 3 tabletkach wstałyśmy w nocy z objawami zatrucia tlenkiem węgla: wymioty, biegunka, zawroty głowy, brak możliwości zapanowania nad ciałem, utrata przytomności, uczucie rozbicia.......pewnie tak czuje się człowiek po PAWULONIE. Po objawach opisanych przez telefon Pani z Pogotowia w pierwszej kolejności przyjechała Straż Pożarna, żeby sprawdzić czy nie ulatnia się gaz. Mija już 4 dzień po odstawieniu leku. Mama dobrze się czuje, a ja nadal mam zawroty głowy, stany lękowe i mdłości. Wczoraj rozmawiałam z koleżanką, która również 3 miesiące temu dostała EURESPAL. Objawy jak u nas. Zatem większość ludzi reaguje na niego źle. Odradzam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam przed sobą opakowanie i wykończony przeziębieniem jestem wdzięczny że coś mnie tknęło by tu zajrzeć i zrozumiałem że mój anioł stróż czuwa jestem wdzięczny wam i jemu .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś w nocy było u mnie pogotowie i lekarka z pogotowia jak tylko zobaczyła ,że biorę eurespal to wiedziała o co chodzi.
Miałam kołatanie serca,paliło mnie od środka,oblał pot i czułam się jak sparaliżowana i to tylko po wzięciu 3 tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś lekarz przepisał mi to paskudztwo. Po pierwszej tabletce horror - tętno 150, ciśnienie blisko 200, serce tłukło się o żebra z taką siłą, że miałam wrażenie, że zaraz rozbije się na kawałki. Nigdy więcej! Kiedy pytają na co jestem uczulona podaję m.in. Eurespal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myslicie ze straszny bol glowy, prawie prowadzący do wymiotów, to po tym. Biore intensywnie od 5 dni i umieram. Idę dzis znow do lekarza. Pomocy prosze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama ma zap. oskrzeli i miedzy innymi bierze od 3 dni Eurespal.
Nie bierzcie tego.Pól godziny(o 4.00) temu mnie obudziła bo widzi papugi na oknie i ludzi na balkonie.Jestem przerażona.Muszę zadzwoni c o wolne bo nie mogę jej zostawić samej z takimi omami.Muszę szybko wypłukać ten lek z organizmu.Ma też słabe omamy słuchowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po Eurespalu obudził mnie w środku noc  ból głowy  wstałam i poszłam do kuchni po coś do picia. 
                                       Nie doszłam bo straciłam przytomność .
 Inne objawy miałam takie jak już opisano : ogólne rozbicie,  bóle głowy , kołatanie serca, bardzo wysokie tętno - myślałam, że to moje ostatnie chwile .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarka znowu chciala przepisac mi Eurespal mimo,ze 2 lata temu wyladowalam w szpitalu przez ten lek!W ciagu 2 tygodni proponowala mi ten lek 3razy!!!Niedocieralo do niej ,ze po tym leku znalazlam sie na pogotowiu!!!
Czy ona ma skleroze czy za wypisywanie takiego leku lekarze dostaja pieniadze lub inne prezenty!!!
Jestem z Suwalk i lecze sie w przychodni na Warynskiego!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tam nie wiem co wszyscy tacy wrażliwi jacyś  :Wink:  Brałam ten lek 3x1, po pierwszej tabletce faktycznie puls szybszy ale potem już wszystko było ok... tzn nie czułam absolutnie żadnych takich sensacji jak wszyscy tu opisują... Lek więc mi nie zaszkodził, ale też w żaden sposób nie pomógł. Ot, jakbym łykała  tic tac-i to efekt byłby ten sam  :Wink:  No ale każdy organizm jest inny- mi nie pomógł, ale innym może pomagać, a jeszcze innym szkodzić. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorąc Eurespal przez 3 dni o mało nie zeszłam na tamten świat. Serce kołatało jak szalone,ogólne osłabienie, nogi jak z waty-masakra. Do tego doszły stany lękowe. Teraz powoli dochodzę do siebie, odradzam to paskudztwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cztery dni temu (pon.) byłam u lekarza, który nie chcąc, abym przyjmowała antybiotyk (na co z chęcią przystałam), zapisał mi Eurespal. "Chociaż to niech Pani weźmie, bo jest coś na oskrzelach", usłyszałam. Do recept jestem nastawiona sceptycznie, więc ta została wykupiona dopiero na następny dzień, kiedy stwierdziłam, że dźwięk rzężenia podczas oddechu nie ustaje (trochę się przestraszyłam). Tego samego dnia zażyłam 2 tabletki (oczywiście z kilkugodzinnym odstępem), a wieczorem byłam jeszcze bardziej przestraszona, bo mój stan się pogorszył: straciłam apetyt, nie miałam siły nawet wstać z łóżka, kręciło mi się w głowie, nie mogłam oddychać przez nos. Nie myślałam, że to mogą być skutki uboczne leku (zawsze zapoznaję się z ulotką, ale nigdy, po żadnym leku nie miałam objawów niepożądanych) więc nazajutrz wzięłam taką samą dawkę. Efekt: prawie ten sam, prawie, bo plus wydzielina z nosa z krwią. Posłuchałam swojego organizmu i instynktownie odstawiłam ten lek wczoraj (czw.). Już po południu poczułam się lepiej. Dziś męczy mnie jeszcze niespotykana u mnie wcześniej przeogromna senność oraz lekki  ból głowy . 
Czy przeczekanie tej sytuacji wystarczy? Czy jak wydalone zostaną resztki resztek tego leku, to wszystko wróci do normy? Może ktoś wie? A może powinnam obawiać się innych zmian wewnątrz organizmu albo jakichś długofalowych? 
Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz zdiagnozował u mnie zapalenie oskrzeli i przepisał Eurespal, powiedział że jeśli wystąpią palpitacje serca to mam ten "lek" odstawić. Nigdy nie miałam efektów ubocznych opisywanych w ulotkach, więc gdy po zażyciu pierwszej tabletki czułam straszne bóle mięśni, nie mogłam się ruszyć, ponadto otumanienie,  ból głowy , senność, do tego uczucie gorąca i pocenie się, myślałam że to objawy choroby i gorączki. Dzisiaj wzięłam kolejną tabletkę i gdy pojawiły się podobne objawy, plus mocne palpitacje serca, szum w uszach i problemy z ostrością widzenia, zaczęłam szukać opinii na temat tego środka. Nie wiem jak to możliwe, że coś takiego jest dostępne w sprzedaży i jakim prawem lekarze przepisują coś tak szkodzącego pacjentom!!! Powinni to wycofać!!! Czułam się tak po dwóch tabletkach przyjętych z czternastogodzinnym odstępem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam!!! Juz po pierwszej tabletce czulam sennosc i otumanienie. Po kolejnych dwoch stany lekoweci koszmary nocne. Nastepnego dnia straszne bole i zawroty głowy i brak checi do życia. Nie bierzcie tego świństwa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po trzech i pół dnia stosowania 2 tabl na dzien zawroty glowy, ogolne rozbicie, sennosc... Do tego brak poprawy na oskrzelach:/ za takie pieniądze absolutnie nie warto kupowac tego leku!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie efekty uboczne były widoczne już po 1 tabletce. Po całym dniu uczucia senności, otumanienia, braku sił i przyspieszonego tętna zerknęłam na ulotkę Eurespalu i faktycznie możliwe objawy niepożądane po części zgadzały się z moimi. Następnego dnia (ledwo wstając z łóżka) nie byłam w stanie zrobić sobie śniadania. Moja przygoda z tym lekiem skończyła się na 3 tabletkach. Nie polecam tego świństwa nikomu, bo potrafi odebrać całą radość z życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po raz pierwszy dostałam ten lek od laryngologa, po pierwszej dawce czułam się bardzo osłabiona. Dostałam zadyszki wychodząc po schodach, na drugi dzień po przejściu paru kroków pod małą górkę tętno skoczyło mi na 120, nie skojarzyłam mojego samopoczucia z tym lekiem. Dzisiaj rano myślałam,że nie dojdę do pracy a mam 300 m. Poczytałam to forum i już wiem co spowodowało takie moje dolegliwości.Oczywiście dostałam 2 opakowania leku, pieniądze wyrzucone do kosza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam mi skojarzono go z dwoma innymi lekami na tyle fatalnie, że o mały włos nie udusiłem się od tego, na drugi dzień po odstawieniu spora poprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 dni brania,zdrętwiały mi nogi,ciśnienie skoczyło w gore puls 110 ledwo do domu wróciłam...Nigdy więcej!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek został mi przepisany na problemy z uchem. Miałam go stosować codziennie 3x1. Po 2 dawkach czułam straszne zmęczenie, mimo przespania 9 godzin nie byłam w stanie się dobudzić, ale pomyślałam, że to przez zmianę pogody lub ciśnienia. Po 4 tabletkach pojawił się dziwny niepokój, apatia, trudności z koncentracją, wykwity skórne. Po 6 tabletkach- palpitacje serca ( myślałam, że dostanę zawału serca!), duszność, drętwienie rąk i brak siły, żeby w ogóle wstać z łóżka. Mój chłopak wezwał karetkę i lekarz kazał mi natychmiast odstawić lek! dostałam leki na uspokojenie, ale działanie Eurespalu czułam jeszcze przez kilka następnych godzin. 
Ze względu na poważne objawy niepożądane i częste ich występowanie u różnych osób, odradzam jego stosowanie komukolwiek! 
Najdziwniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to, co znalazłam w ulotce Eurespalu: w pkt 4. Możliwe działania niepożądane jest podpunkt, z którym nigdy wcześniej się nie spotkałam w żadnej ulotce przyjmowanego przeze mnie leku. Mianowicie podpunkt dotyczy zgłaszania działań niepożądanych do Departamentu Monitorowania Działań Niepożądanych Działań Produktów Leczniczych Urzędu Rejestracji Produktów Leczniczych, Wyrobów Medycznych i Produktów Biobójczych w Warszawie, email: adr@urpl.gov.pl. Czyli są jakieś podejrzenia, że lek jest niebezpieczny?!? 
Ja na pewno do nich napiszę i do tego samego zachęcam i inne osoby.

----------


## Carlaone

Ja podawałam swojemu maluszkowi Eurespal już od 3 tygodnia życia i się sprawdzał, jedynie co mogę mu zarzucić to dużą cenę. Teraz moje dziecko ma dwa lata i zamieniłam go na dicotuss baby bo działa na oba rodzaje kaszlu i jest bardzo tani.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Laryngolog zapisał mi na ostre zapalenie krtani i tchawicy EURESPAL - dzięki farmaceutce w aptece nie wykupiłam. Czytając forum, utwierdziłam się w swoim przekonaniu. Czy lekarze / większość z nich/ "leczą" już tylko swoje kieszenie?  A co z ich przyrzeczeniem "PO PIERWSZE NIE SZKODZIĆ"?

----------


## ŁukaszŚ

W poniedziałek lekarka przepisała mi Eurespal na przeziębienie, ale zacząłem go brać dopiero po 2 dniach i momentalnie poczułem się o wiele gorzej. Ból głowy, który można porównać tylko z bólem zatok albo jakimś mega kacem i przyśpieszone bicie serca. Co ciekawe, pani doktor nakazała mi "wyjeść" opakowanie do końca, nawet jak gorączka ustąpi. Chyba jednak tego nie zrobię. Naprawdę coś musi być nie tak z tym lekiem. Odradzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 19 lat, waze 54kg i wzielam 8 tabletek eurespalu. Sennosc, otumanienie, uczucie obojetnosci wobec wszystkiego wokol, zawroty glowy, dziwne stany lekowe, nadwrqzliwosc na swiatlo, silne kolatanie serca, niesamowite ogolne oslabienie. Patrzac na ilosc negatywnych komentarzy nie wiem, jak taki pseudo-lek moze nadal znajdowac sie na rynku. Ze zwyklego przeziebienia zrobil sie koszmar!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O jak dobrze, że trafiłam na to forum. Myślałam, że umieram. Po dwóch i pół dnia brania tego świństwa (3 tabletki dziennie), rano o 5:40 zachciało mi się siku. Wstałam i rzuciło mnie na ścianę, co krok to myślałam, że lecę do przodu, a przy tym to uczucie że za raz zwymiotuję. Jakoś przyszło mi na myśl że to przez ten lek. Teraz jest już ponad doba od odstawienia Eurospalu i jest lepiej. Wcześniej to na 2 piętro nie mogłam wyjść, zadyszka i przyśpieszone bicie serca. Myślałam, że to przez zatoki bo często mam a ostatnio to mnie trochę choroby rozwalają... śzczęście w nieszczęściu że to tylko eurospal  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich, 
Pani doktor przepisała mi Eurespal, przyjęłam do tej pory 5 tab. i właśnie odstawiam lek.
Jakie były skutki uboczne? Bardzo nieprzyjemne i początkowo myślałam, że to kwestia mojego przeziębienia.
Jednak zauważyłam, że po zażyciu leku niepokojące objawy zaczynają się nasilać, a mianowicie: 
uczucie okropnego kołatania serca, duszności takie, że miałam wrażenie, że się zaraz uduszę (łapanie powietrza jakby był w nim ostatek tlenu), senność, ogólne osłabienie, totalny brak siły, a przy tym wszystkim poczucie wewnętrznego niepokoju, kompletne rozchwianie emocjonalne, głupie myśli, przybicie, obojętność a zarazem rozdrażnienie i okropne otępienie. Jak oglądałam TV to nic z tego nie widziałam, jakbym gdzieś odpłynęła...
Nawet teraz pisząc ten post, ciężko mi się skupić i czuje wielką obojętność...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syn bierze to świństwo od 9 dni i jest coraz gorzej ja bym to odstawiło z marszu on wierzy lekarzom i cierpi. Jest dorosły i nie ma pojęcia że lekarze z reguły przepisują to z czego mają profity........ to podłe bo jak czytam to takie przypadki pogorszenia się zdrowia po Eurespalu są na porządku dziennym.... skreślam ten lek i będę ostrzegać wszystkich. Na szczęście wykupiłam tylko połowę opakowania..... oszuści

----------


## ggtgthh

Mam 18 lat, lek został mi przepisany przez lekarza ze względu na to że kaszel męczy mnie już ponad miesiąc. Objawy uboczne pojawiły się już na drugi dzień, zaczęło się na przyśpieszeniu bicia serca i dużej zadyszki po wejściu na 2 piętro. Potem zaczęła się senność i obojętne uczucie na wszystko co się wokół mnie znajdowało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę że nie tylko mnie te tabletki nic nie  dały wręcz w drugą stronę.  
Wczoraj lekarz mi je przypisał na kaszel, tak o wirusówka od klimatyzacji jak jest ciepło. Norma u mnie. Wczoraj 3 tabletki wzięłam i dziś się budzę z potwornym bólem głowy, biegunka, wymioty i ból brzucha. Ogólnie się czułam rozbita.  Przed wzięciem znow leku wpadłam na to forum i już wiem przez co... i w ten oto sposób 35.70 poszło sobie na spacer...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój syn miał podawany eurespal w syropie gdy miał koklusz. Cudowne działanie, natychmiastowa ulga w kaszlu

----------


## sylek7

Internistka przepisała mi ten lek na kaszel (3 dziennie x 1 tabletka . Wzięłam 4 dawki, ciśnienie spadło mi do 82/62 (zazwyczaj mam ok 105/75). Pojawiło się osłabienie, zawroty i  bóle głowy , przyspieszone bicie serca, ogólne zmulenie, zadyszka, trudności w oddychaniu, senność. Cieszę się tylko, że nie wzięłam więcej, bo mogłoby to się na serio źle skończyć, a dodam, że lecze się na epilepsje. 
NIE POLECAM TEGO LEKU!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem jak lekarze mogą dalej przepisywać tą 'truciznę' pacjentom, skoro jak widać nasze przypadki nie są pojedyncze :/ ja po zażyciu 3 dawek leku wylądowałam z arytmią w szpitalu :/ Serce waliło mi jak oszalałe, robiło się ciemno przed oczami więc szybko udałam się do lekarza rodzinnego, który po zrobieniu EKG sam zawiózł mnie na Izbę Przyjęć a jak usłyszałam co wcześniejszy lekarz przepisał mi na kaszel to skitował tylko krótkim i wymownym 'ja tego już dawno nikomu nie przepisuje...'. Tam dostałam jakieś lekarstwa i kroplówke, na szczęście wszystko po tym wróciło do normy, chociaż jeszcze 2 dni byłam lekko przymulona. Dodam, że nigdy wcześniej nie mialam żadnego uczulenia na leki a po Eurespalu myślałam, że jestem bliska jakiegoś zawału :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam jedną dawkę w sobotę, dwie dawki w niedzielę( sennosc i zmeczenie), a w poniedziałek o 6;40 zemdlałam.Dobrze, że mnie złapali.  Pani doktor ostrzegała mnie, że powoduje nadpobudliwość a w ulotce napisane jest, że powoduje senność itp.Wniosek? Pani z pogotowia nie zna leku, który przepisuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a i zapomniałam dodać moje ciśnienie wynosiło 101/58 zawsze mam eleganckie w normie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam syrop. Nic mi po nim nie jest, bardzo dobrze wszystko się odksztusza. Nigdy nie łykałam tabletek, ale syrop działa i nic się po nim nie dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żałuje ze wcześniej nie poczytałam o skutkach ubocznych. Jak większość osób wypowiadających sie
Rownież nie miałam  działań nieporządanych.  Wczoraj dostałam receptę na ten okropny lek. 2 tabletki w odstępie kilku godzin dały mi popalić cała noc. Ogólnie jestem osoba nerwowa i dawniej miewałam napady palpitacji serca , które z biegiem czasu ucichły. Wielka ulga aż do dnia wczorajszego. Myślałam ze serce nie wytrzyma i zwyczajnie pęknie. Cała noc serce waliło jak oszalałe. Na drugi dzien obudziłam sie w takim stanie jakbym przebiegła  km. A serce nadal Dudnilo. Dreszcze i biegunka, coś okropnego. Nigdy więcej. .. Strata kasy. Co zatem załagodzi ten suchy i męczący kaszel.

----------


## Tony Tomala

Jakbym miał konia i dał mu jedną dawkę to na pewno by kopytami zarzucił i zdechł. Nie wiem jaki jest cel tego leku, ale raczej tylko głównie taki, żeby doprowadzić się do rozbicia i stanu przedzawałowego i jakichś duszności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych po lekach, po 2 dniach brania Eurespalu mialam wszystkie skutki ubczone opisywane na ulotce jako CZĘSTE! tj. zmęczenie - spanie nawet po 10 h i dalej poczucie rozbicia, palipitacje serca, stany depresyjne, brak apetytu i zero siły! nie byłam w stanie nawet wziąć prysznica!!!! nawet po operacji nie czułam się tak słabo jak po tym gównie! po odstawieniu w kilka godzin poprawa a potem całkowite polepszenie !!!!! poszłam do lekarza bo miałam niską gorączke 37.8 od kilku dni i chciałam zeby zdiagnozował dał mi więc NEOSINE ( kolejne gówno reklamowane i wciskane przez lekarzy farmaceutów) mimo tego, że nie miałam kaszlu/bólu gardła dostałam EURESPAL - ewidentnie lekarz kasę wział za wciskanie tego gówna niezależnie od objawów! UWAŻAJACIE!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie objawy były takie, jakies stany nerwowe, chciałem jechac od razu do lekarza, bałem się, sam nie wiem czego, lek natychmiast odstawiłem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę od dwóch dni, nie zauważyłem u siebie skutków ubocznych.
Dodam, ze nie biore innych leków. Być moze osoby negatywnie oceniające Eurespal, biora równocześnie inne środki, ktore w chodzą z nim w interakcje, co powoduje nasilenie objawów niepożądanych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek toksyczny. Powoduje bóle mięśniowe, przyspieszoną akcję serca, ogólne osłabienie. Nie wskazane jest prowadzenie samochodu po zażyciu leku, o czym nie zostałem poinformowany przez lekarza. Nigdy nie kupię już żadnego leku, zanim nie przeczytam opinii w necie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyłem 2 tabletki eurespal nie biorąc innych leków wcześniej oraz w trakcie. Skutki uboczne wystąpiły po 3 godzinach od wzięcia pierwszej tabletki. Na początku dopadło mnie osłabienie i z czasem się zwiększało, aż trudno było mi się poruszać, ból w mostku, do tego tępy  ból głowy  i zawroty. wieczorem już nie wziąłem i rano następnego dnia już było dobrze tylko zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych pozostało, wziąłem eurespal ponownie i skutki podobne jak wyżej opisane, ale nasilenie objawów słabsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo żałuję,że dopiero niedawno odkryłam to forum. Niestety- jestem już po drugiej tabletce. Mam nudności, osłabioną siłę mięśni, zgagę. Siedzę przy otwartym oknie i marznę ale tak mi lepiej, bo ciężko mi się oddycha. Modlę się by objawy się nie nasiliły, bo zostałam sama w domu i nikt nie wezwie karetki gdy zasłabnę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podtrzymuje temat... Nie polecam. Córka (24 lata )dostała go na rozległy stan zapalny górnych dróg oddechowych. Lekarz nie jest zwolennikiem antybiotyków. Po 4 tabletce zaczęły się nudności, biegunka, otępienie, lęk i paskudne kołatanie serca. Być może komuś pomaga , ale czy warto robić doświadczenie na sobie? Gdybym wcześniej trafiła na to forum nigdy bym się nie zdecydowała na wykupienie tego leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie i mojego dziecka dobry lek preciwzapalny. Na zapalenie górnych i dolnych dróg oddechowych. Nie odczuwamy skutków ubocznych. Polecam

----------


## Czytelniczka5237

Ze zdumieniem przeczytałam tak negatywne opinie na temat leku Eurespal, ponieważ mnie bardzo pomógł na rozszerzenie oskrzeli. Nie dostrzegłam żadnych skutków ubocznych, a lek kupiłam za 21 zł. Już pierwsza tabletka przyniosła mi ulgę w oddychaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwszy raz wypowiadam się na forum na temat jakiegokolwiek leku. Nigdy w życiu nie czułam czegoś podobnego. Kołatanie serca, ogromne osłabienie, drżenie całego ciała. I jak dla mnie najgorszy skutek uboczny - stany lękowe. Noc, którą musiałam spędzić w domu sama była dla mnie horrorem. Odstawiłam specyfik wczoraj i cały czas dochodzę do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was! Zaczęło się od bólu gardła który przerodził sie w intensywny suchy kaszel, poszłam do lekarza czy mi coś na płucach nie leży i sie okazało że oskrzele. Lekarz przepisał mi antybiotyk Klabion i Eurespal 3xdziennie, po zażyciu antybiotyku i eurespalu to sie zaczeły  ból głowy , mega senność, nogi z waty, jak wyszłam po schodach to myslałam że zemdleje, kołatanie serca no i koszmarne sny!  po takich objawach myslalam że to przez antybiotyk który chcialam odstawic ale coś mnie natkneło i wziełam tylko antybiotyk bez eurespalu i jak reką odjął, wszystko minęło i moge brac antybiotyk do końca. Lek ten brałam dwa razy dziennie nie wiem co by się działo jak bym brała 3 dawki tak jak lekarz przepisał. Teraz zastanawiam sie co zrobić z prawie całym opakowaniem które nie było tanie, zjadłam tylko 4 tabletki. Mam ochote nagadać lekarzowi i rzucić mu tymi tabletkami w twarz jak można coś takiego przepisać, bo widac na forum że większości osobom one nie pasuja!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, w związku że też ostatnio lekarz przepisał mi eurespal i tak jak Państwo miałam skutki uboczne tj. Kołatanie i szybki bicie serca chodz na ulotce jest to niby bardzo rzadki objaw to widze że nie tylko u mnie wystąpiło coś bardzo bardzo rzadkiego...to można zgłaszać te skutki uboczne na ulotce jest podany kontakt...oni wtedy robią dodatkowe badania czy jakoś spawdzają....Pozdrawiam. Dodatkowo dodam, że jeśli ktoś zmieszał lek z innymi lekami to też dobrze by było to zgłosić...bo widze że wcale nie sa to chyba rzadkie objawy a na ulotce mieszanie leków też powinno być wyszczególnione co z czym mieszać...i jesli danego składnika nie ma w ulotce można zgłosić, że taki efekt był po zmieszaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam parę tabletek eurespalu i musiałam w nocy dzwonić na pogotowie. Myślałam, że to już koniec. Utrata przytomności, kołatanie serca tak wielkie, że słyszy się dosłownie, jak wali. Poczucie odrealnienia, wejście w stan, w którym człowiek obojętnieje na otoczenie, poczucie naćpania. Wszystko to zawdzięczam dwóm tabletkom eurespalu. Niech piekło pochłonie producentów tego leku, którzy doskonale zdają sobie sprawę z jego szkodliwości.

----------


## Agataryry

Brałam przez 4 dni a na koniec myślałam, że umrę. Wylądowałam na pogotowiu, nie byłam w stanie nawet siedzieć! Tętno 180, byłam bardzo słaba. Do tego nudności, drętwienie rąk, ciężkość kończyn, zawroty głowy. Czułam się jak naćpana, budziłam się w nocy i nie wiedziałam gdzie jestem. Lekarka na pogotowiu powiedziała, że często ma pacjentów, którzy przyszli do niej z takimi właśnie objawami. NIE BIERZCIE TEGO!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy wiecie ile czasu potrzeba na ustąpienie skutków ubocznych. Po wzięciu 1 tabeltki - praktycznie wszystko co opisane powyżej. Czy coś pić / brać inne suplementy / leki by wrócić*do stanu zanim się wzięło tabletkę ?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W trakcie przeziębienia mnie najlepiej pomaga Ecomer. Serdecznie polecam od wielu lat go stosuję i nie odczuwam żadnych efektów ubocznych.

----------


## Ledwożywa

Jestem kolejnym przypadkiem fatalnych skutków ubocznych tego leku. Od dwóch dni biorę to świństwo i dziś nie miałam już siły dojść do kuchni. Jest mi gorzej niż zanim poszłam do lekarza. Duszność , trudności w nabieraniu powietrza, ucisk w klatce piersiowej, zawroty głowy, ogólne rozbicie i senność , ból wszystkich mięśni i głowy. Czuje się jak stuletnia babcia która za chwile odejdzie z tego świata. Brałam go 3 lata temu i skutki były takie same, ale dopiero teraz skojarzyłam nazwę. Nie bierzcie tego BADZIEWIA !!!

----------

